
Programming mentor - Spren
Hello, I&#x27;m a high school student in the Netherlands doing gymnasium (Dutch school system) and my English is near fluent. The last 2 months or so I have been slowly learning Python and I am really enjoying myself, and I&#x27;d like to take it a step further, I&#x27;m even considering studying CS after high school. I am looking for an experienced programmer who would want to mentor me personally. I&#x27;m intelligent and a good learner. In return I could do work for you in the future or something of the sort. If you might be interested send me a private message!
Bas
======
brudgers
There is no contact information in your profile.

I am curious what you enjoy about programming and what are the most
interesting things you have learned recently.

------
allanmacgregor
Hey Bas!

What are you looking to get out of the mentorship?

